# looking for rides around Sears Point / Vallejo



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll be racing cars this weekend at Infineon Raceway (it's still Sears Point to me!) and would like to get some early morning riding in. I'll have 1 hour, maybe 2. I know I could just ride laps around the track, but if there are some great roads around I'd like to know. It looks like 37 to Lakeville Hwy to Stage Gulch to 121 is a 20-22 mile loop; anybody know the roads?


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

You do NOT want to ride that route - little to no shoulder in many places and tons of cars. Very dangerous and only cyclo-tourists without a clue end up on those roads.

Maybe go to Napa about 20 minutes away?

here's a ride that starts in Napa that's pretty good (taken from the Napa Valley Velo site http://www.napavalleyvelo.org/rides.php)
"Mt. Veeder Loop: A 22 mile rolling to mountainous loop with approximately 2700' of climbing. Starting from the intersection of Dry Creek road and Redwood road take Redwood road west, as it leaves the residential area and climbs it becomes Mt. Veeder Rd, 10 miles of climbing & descending. At end of descent turn right at bottom of hill onto Dry Creek Road then another right to stay on Dry Creek after about a mile, 10 more miles of rolling descent back to intersection where you started...Can you break 55 minutes?"

If you just need a workout, ride on the course - I'll be doing it for real next weekend when the Cougar Mountain race happens. 90 minutes of pain - that climb is pretty mean at race pace. Very mean after 10 or so laps.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, I've been thinking of just riding around the course. I've driven about a million laps in a race car, maybe it's time for a new perspective. I did the Sea Otter Circuit Race, and I've ridden around Thunderhill Park on car race weekends, I guess I should complete the racetrack hat trick. I want to maximize my riding time and not drive anywhere to ride.

I'd like to do the Cougar Mtn race, but I don't think I can get a pass from my wife, especially since I'm car racing this weekend and 'cross season here in Sac starts the weekend after Cougar.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

What Cat are you? Maybe you only need a pass from the boss, not the wife.  
5's, 4's and Masters race on Friday. between that and the absurdly expensive reg fee ($40!?) maybe it'll keep the fields small - the less competition the better.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

peterpen said:


> You do NOT want to ride that route - little to no shoulder in many places and tons of cars. Very dangerous and only cyclo-tourists without a clue end up on those roads.
> 
> Maybe go to Napa about 20 minutes away?
> 
> ...


I just did this as part of the Tour of Napa Valley the weekend before. It's a great ride through redwoods...well worth the short trip. And 37 is suicidal.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

peterpen said:


> What Cat are you? Maybe you only need a pass from the boss, not the wife.
> 5's, 4's and Masters race on Friday. between that and the absurdly expensive reg fee ($40!?) maybe it'll keep the fields small - the less competition the better.


I'm 40 year old Cat 4. Great, so now I need a pass from the boss (for the day off) AND the wife (to spend the $40). It doesn't look likely, but who knows.

Thanks for the tips guys, I'll probably just ride around the track, but I'm going to print this in case that proves too boring. Still accepting ideas!


----------

